# Paragon Kiln



## hungry (Feb 20, 2008)

I saw this ad in a local paper. <New Kiln _Paragon TNS, 82-3 Digital control. 16.5" wide-22.25" deep. Never used, paid $1250. will take $500. OBO..
Does anyone know aanything about this kiln and would it suit our needs?
Is it a good price?

ED


----------



## peter i (Feb 21, 2008)

If you are into ceramics and glass slumping, i guess it's great:
http://www.paragonkilns.com/current%20specials.htm

(is it TN*S* or TN*F*?)

http://www.paragonkilns.com/TNF82.htm to be more precise 8) 

[img:117:175]http://www.paragonkilns.com/images/Tf82v2W1.jpg[/img]

Price seems OK


----------



## hungry (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Peter i, 

The ad said TNS although it may be a typo. 

Thanks for your relpy. 

Ed


----------

